# Spinning gear for Channel Cats?



## stormfront (Feb 18, 2016)

Does anyone use it? If so, what are your setups?


----------



## winguy7 (Mar 12, 2014)

I don't normally, but if I did it would be okuma battle cat spinning rods and a 4000 size reel. That would be ideal for large channels. When I mess around with them it's just to get eaters, and I'm just slip floating a minnow on a med spinning rod with 2500 or 3000 size reels.


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

i use a couple of large 7000 and 8000 size bait feeder reels for salmon. I'm sure they would work fantastic for cats. they are made in china but I got them off ebay for like 35.00 each. the bait feeder would be worth its weight in gold for cats. just cast out flip the bait feeder on and listen for the clicker.


----------

